# Contest Announcement - Boston Hills BBQ Fest, Boston, NY



## The Giggler (Jan 26, 2010)

Contest Announcement – Boston Hills BBQ Fest, Boston, NY http://www.bostonhillsbbqfest.com

Thanks so much to everyone who supported our inaugural event in 2009. It was a great success for our small community, and we look forward to seeing you all again this June. We are now accepting applications for the 2010 Boston Hills BBQ Fest. 

Check In, Meat Inspection, and Put Luck Dinner – June 25th

KCBS New York State Championship – Saturday June 26th 
2nd stop of the Empire State Championship Series
Chicken – 12 noon
Ribs – 12:30 pm
Pork – 1:00 pm
Brisket – 1:30 pm
Awards – 5:00 pm
Teams staying to compete are invited to a complimentary Pizza Party on Saturday Evening at 8 pm

NEBS Wide Open Grilling - Sunday June 27th
Chicken Wings – 12 noon
Beef Burger – 12:30 pm
Pork Chops – 1:00 pm
Dessert – 1:30 pm
Awards – 5:00 pm
Open Garnish in Standard 9x9 Styrofoam Boxes

Payout is based on the number of teams entered. After KCBS expenses and trophies, we paid out 100% of the entry fees. This year, we are limiting the field to 50 teams. With a full field each day, we will have approximately $11,000 in prize money. Grand and Reserve Grand Trophies will be awarded for each contest. Category trophies will be awarded through 10th place for KCBS, and 5th place for NEBS Wide Open Grilling.

New for 2010 is People’s Choice
Saturday’s People’s Choice will feature Pulled Pork (provided) – 3:00 pm -4:00 pm
Sunday’s People’s Choice will feature Chicken Wings (provided) – 3:00 pm-4:00 pm

The Public will purchase a card in exchange for 8 samples. Each card purchased will allow them to cast one vote for their favorite. The number of cards sold will be determined by the number of participants. Participating teams will receive the raw meat and plastic cups to serve samples. While serving the sample, teams should write their team name in the box on the card indicating a sample has been served. Teams will collect their own vote tickets, and will be picked up at 4pm. The 3 teams with the most number of tickets will be declared the winners at the award ceremony, and will be awarded prize money and trophies. There is no cost to teams to participate, and service to the public will be limited to 1 hour. This contest is being run as a fundraiser for the Patchin Fire Company. Your participation is encouraged and very much appreciated.

Back by popular demand - the VIP Wristband. Throughout the weekend, we invite you to responsibly enjoy the various adult beverages on tap at either Porky’s Pen or Petunia’s Pub. Teams with children will also receive a few complimentary ride tickets courtesy of the event.

This is a family event, and we encourage you to bring yours. This is an action packed weekend that includes live performances of entertainers, rides, acclaimed musical acts, and a professional fireworks show to cap off the weekend.

Team Entry Forms are located below. I am in charge of organizing the teams, and my complete contact information is on the Team Entry Form.

The Judges Registration Form is also located below. David and Eileen Bunn are handling the responsibility of seating judges, so please remit any correspondence directly to them. Their contact information is on the Judges Registration Form located below.

Again, thank you to everyone who contributed to the success of the event in 2009. We look forward to another great year, and count on your support to make this a premier event on the KCBS Contest Circuit.

Early registrations fees apply through May 25th, so get those applications in!


----------



## The Giggler (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's the list of registered and paid teams for 2010: Returning Teams are in BOLD. (Last year we had 34 in KCBS) New Teams are in ITALIC.

Hawg Doctors
BBQ Magicians
Swamp Pit BBQ
Doghouse Willie
Shuck and Clucks BBQ Team
Chicken Chokers
Can't Stop Grillin'
Butts and Links BBQ Co
Red Valley BBQ
Smokin' Aint Easy
Buckner Brothers Barbeque
Qwannabees

That's 9 new teams, and its only the beginning of April. Based on the verbal commitments and emails from teams planning to enter, my last count was 31 teams. That left 19 spots to fill the field of 50. If you are planning to attend, please get your entry forms and checks in. Thanks!


----------



## The Giggler (Jun 18, 2010)

Just wanted to thank everyone who entered, and let those who haven't know that the late entry fee has been waived.  We've got a couple spots left to fill the field.  Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------

